# Irish (North and South) Campsite open for Christmas



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Some times there is a good Irish contingent on here, like ourselves. (Actually I am from NI hold a British Passport...ah lets not go there)

What campsites will be open over christmas?

Already I know Tollymore will be open and I fancy the idea of spending Christmas day climbing Slieve Donard, and a few days illegal mountain biking . But are there any others......

Hope this post swims longer than my previous ones??


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

You have to paddle like mad to keep any post above water on here. Last I heard bouncer was going to the Icerink site in Belfast Christmas and New Year. I believe the forest sites are also open if prebooked. I have resurrected the New Year thread, it may be of interest.

>HERE<


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Sites open all year

There is a site in co.leitrim called battlebridge would be a great site if it was cleaned up.

Camac Valley in Dublin.

Cong Co. Mayo.

Parsons Green Co. Tipperary.

Co. Cork

Jasmine Villa..
Berehaven.
O'Riordans.
Hungry Hill.

Aido


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have no idea, just bumped you up.

cabby


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi this will keep you up there;
I have also a N.I British Passport BUT at 65 I am going to swap it for an Irish one as they are FREE!!!!!
There may be a site at Downpatrick run by one of the two Camping/caravanning clubs can't remember which. Put Camping in the Mournes into Google and you get linked to Tollymore and Castlewellan campsites both open all year.

Bar


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: post subject*



aido said:


> Sites open all year
> 
> There is a site in co.leitrim called battlebridge would be a great site if it was cleaned up.
> 
> ...


Cheers for that Aido. Small number open but the ones in Cork suit perfectly. You are dead right about Battlebridge, nice location but they make no effort. Nice little pub.

Are you a member of the Motorcaravan Club of Ireland. Looked around there website a few times, skoober (seems to be a man who likes to be in control)....would like to know if there is any benefit to joining the €70 seems like a lot and I don't see what u get for it.

Regards


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

jams101
Was a member of Motorcaravan Club of Ireland. Skoober rules the roost.

Just been to Cork for weekend. Stayed in Blarney Thurs and Monday nights. What a lovely campsite. Nice, quite clean, and tidy. No litter. Owners very friendly. Pub across road, bustop for Cork just down the road. Pitch+putt onsite €10. Pitch for 2 adults without elec €20. Plenty of hot water. Blarney 2km down hill.

Stayed in Jasmine Villa.. Carintwohill near Middleton.
Nice clean and tidy.
€19 for 2 adults without elec.
On main bus route.
Very near main road to Waterford/Rosslare. 
Noisy with traffic.

Also stayed at a lovely site in Ballymacoda near Youghal but sadly it is now close to non members. We were allow to stay as it was late in evening when we got there.

Lots to do in the east Cork region.
Jamesons Distillery in Middleton.
Ballymaloe House,
Stephen Pierce {Potter}in Shanagarry
Trabogan.
Cobh Heritage Centre


----------

